# cold feet



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

please could anyone tell me how to keep your feet warm in cold winter river? I HAVE THE STOCKING FOOT neo. wadders but cant keep those feet warm any input would be great. thanks


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Use a pair of wicking socks followed with a pair of merino wool of Smart Wool socks, but you better have boots large enough to handle the socks without cramping your feet.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Last year I wore a pair of wicking socks and 2 pairs of medium weight wool socks and if I stood still for a couple of hours my feet got cold till I walked a little. This year I'm trying the wicking socks and just one pair of the medium weight wool socks and my feet seem to be staying warmer longer.

I think my biggest problem last year was not enough air space around my foot and I agree that you don't want your socks and boots to be a tight fit.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I get cold feet too and NOTHING works for me. I've tried all the "special" socks, larger boots, more socks, less socks, etc, etc, ect....... Only thing that works for me it the chemical toe heaters. $.99 investment for 8 hours of warm feet is the best conclusion I've come up with.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

davef said:


> I think my biggest problem last year was not enough air space around my foot and I agree that you don't want your socks and boots to be a tight fit.


I worked in a frozen food warehouse for 12 years. Air space is the key. Always buy your insulated boots etc a half size bigger than you think you need. They should not fit like street shoes. There is such a thing as too many socks!

Scott


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

if u got cold feet and are bundled up its because u r have too small of a wading boot or your socks are taking up too much room in the boot and basically it is cutting off your circulation or you just have poor circulation in general.. happened to me 1st pair of boots I had was too small. got next pair 1-2 sizes bigger and I never have cold feet anymore. remember you can always run in place and do jumping jacks to get the blood flowing! I have b4 when its really cold!!! haha


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

buy a boot with as much thinsulate you can get. my waders have 1,000 grams of it. the better ones have 1,600. also use the posted sock info posted above. some movement will be needed anyway to keep warm in cold water.


----------



## RedFishMadness (Jun 30, 2009)

I believe I learned in physics class that air in a vacuum actually prevents the movement of warm air to pass through it (similar to the premise used in a double pane window). That said, if you have an application like insulation (or layered socks in your case), the reason that less tight shoes or socks is better for warmth is because the air gap that is created in between the layers. The air gap prevents the loss of heat from your feet to the exterior of the shoe, and vice versa. Good luck keeping warm!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I as well had cold feet. I heard about some Tech Spun socks. I wasn't sure I wanted to pay $20+ on socks, but I figured I would give it a shot. It is a 2 socks sytem. Wicking liner, and knitted sock over that. I also upsized my boot 1 size. Sof if you wear a size 12 boot, buy a size 13.

I haven't had an issue with cold feet since. 

Sure you feet will got a bit chilled if you stand in one spot for an extened period of time, but if you walk a bit, my toes heat up just fine now with the sock system. I now have 2 pairs of these Tech Spun socks.

http://www.techspun.com/

-KSU


----------



## WishinIWuzFishin (Jun 17, 2009)

Haven't seen anyone mention it yet but remember socks come in sizes too. Get a good pair of Wool socks(plan on spending $8-$15/pair or even more) in your normal size, then look for another pair in a larger size. And I agree when buying winter boots go 1 size larger if you plan on layering socks. I've got some nice wool socks from Bass Pro in their Redhead brand. It's their own brand. And since my son works for them in a store in Missouri, he can get them for me with his discount!! ..thin wicking socks/1 or 2 layers good wool socks/roomy boot=warm feet. I've had battery heated socks that worked very well for a few times but i think washing them hurts them somehow.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Like most people have said, I wear a moisture wicking wool sock dont know exactly what kind of wool and then I layer it with a fleece sock and leave some room in my boots and havent had any problems.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I wore some ankle socks a pair of thermal socks and the wigwam canada socks(15.99) that was today and my feet were never cold. not once


----------

